# Tivo Remote Code for Denon AVR X-4000



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone had success entering the correct code to control Volume & Mute of Denon AVR X-4000 with the Tivo Remote?

I have a Harmony Ultimate, but sometimes it needs to be charged, and controlling the Denon volume with the Tivo Remote would be nice.

Thanks,
JayMan


----------

